# Punch Gran Puro Santa Rita Cigar Review - Strong



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I am a Punch fan, and enjoy a good strong smoke. With that said, this is a decent smoke with a predominant tobacco flavor. You can taste the nico...

Read the full review here: Punch Gran Puro Santa Rita Cigar Review - Strong


----------

